# Deciding On a Case



## yoshi1476 (Oct 2, 2008)

I have been looking for a new case to lhold pc current parts and later build a new one with:

I can't decide between these 4:

CoolerMaster Centurion:
http://www.centrecom.com.au/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=125_126&filter_id=94&products_id=30260

CoolerMaster RC-690:
http://www.centrecom.com.au/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=125_126&filter_id=94&products_id=27001

Thermaltake V9:
http://www.centrecom.com.au/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=125_126&filter_id=51&products_id=34675

Antec 300:
http://www.centrecom.com.au/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=125_126&filter_id=68&products_id=30263

You can suggest better cases but I have a budget of $120 AUD


Thanks for your help!


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Try this site and this case. I have it and it provides very good cooling, removeable motherboard tray and four included fans including a slideable one for the side. Also there's very good front features with the firewire, usb and audio inputs.

http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=019261&cid=CS.664

http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=179&cl_index=1&sc_index=25&ss_index=62

Good Luck. I really like the ones you have chosen.


----------



## yoshi1476 (Oct 2, 2008)

I had a look at them but they don't sell them at Centrecom and at PLE they are over my budget!

I had a look at more reviews and at the moment will probably get the Thermaltake V9 or the CoolerMaster Centurion since they are tool free and have good cable management unless someone here suggest sommething in my budget that is better.


----------



## yoshi1476 (Oct 2, 2008)

In the review however it said the Centurion has no dust filters and the Thermaltake V9 has flimsy plastic at the front and top.


----------



## Net Jockey (Oct 18, 2008)

yoshi1476 said:


> In the review however it said the Centurion has no dust filters and the Thermaltake V9 has flimsy plastic at the front and top.


I have a Thermaltake...and the front plastic is sufficient...and it is tool free installation.

None of the sites show what is inside of the case which makes it hard to give an opinion.


----------



## yoshi1476 (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry, Here are the reviews I found which show it all clearly:

Centurion:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/Centurion_590/5.html

RC-690:
http://hi-techreviews.com/reviews_2007/CoolerMaster_690/Page6.htm

Antec 300:
http://www.overclockersonline.net/?page=articles&num=1752&pnum=7

Thermaltake V9:
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/ttv9/6.htm



I think I will get the V9 because it has nice cable management, good cooling, and I can put in a $4 80mm behind the mobo and a 90mm in somewhere.


----------



## yoshi1476 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hmm.... I just read another review and it said the V9 had heaps of problems mainly:

Short feet so psu fan didn't get much air
Hard Drives and Optical Drives going in loosely and creating alot of noise.
Case can be easily dented when removing the I/O and Exapnsion slots.

Is this true because this is the only review which has said anythng about this?

(http://www.tweaknews.net/reviews/thermaltake_v9/index7.php)


What do you guys reckon Thermaltake V9 or CoolerMaster RC-690?

I was planning on buying the case tomorrow but if I can't decide I guess I can wait for a while!


----------



## josiahb (Jan 23, 2009)

I've got the Antec 300 and its a nice little case, plenty of cooling particularly with the top roof fan. Stick a couple of 120mm intake in the front and its nice and quiet and chilled.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

josiahb said:


> I've got the Antec 300 and its a nice little case, plenty of cooling particularly with the top roof fan. Stick a couple of 120mm intake in the front and its nice and quiet and chilled.


the 300 has the top fan? i thought only the 9/12's had it.


----------



## sethy666 (Feb 11, 2008)

I can appreciate your position. I was using a stock mATX case up until recently and went through the same dramas about deciding on which case to get.

I finally decided on the CoolerMaster 690. It meet my criteria of cooling with 3 stock fans, upgradable to 8, awesome cable management and of course tool-free installation. Very spacious and wickedly easy to mod if your are that way inclined.

I did have a reservation regarding a bottom mounted PSU - cables not reaching etc but that was unfounded. My TT 750 watter has modular cables which made cable management a breeze - especially with this case

I would recommend the CM 690 in a heart beat.


----------



## josiahb (Jan 23, 2009)

magnethead said:


> the 300 has the top fan? i thought only the 9/12's had it.


The 300 does have a top fan yes, its a slightly smaller 140mm rather than the 200s in the 9 and 12.


----------

